# Am I crazy?



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

So my wife brings up the fact that so many of her girlfriends she talks to say they typically go weeks without having sex, some go 1 or 2 months! And they all think this is normal and think there husbands are happy with this arrangement. She said her girlfriends think I'm a nut because I go batty when we go for more then a week without sex (and I want it everyday). 

While I'm sure there are some men who don't care if they have sex that often it's difficult to imagine most men being that happy about it. I told her that I think the men have been married long enough where they know they can't push this issue with their wives and just have to wait until she wants to. Anyway, I said I think those guys are off if they're happy with sex every 2 months. 

So what say you? Is it more common to want sex at least once a week or to be content going 2+ weeks or at times months without it?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Those guys are either too old and don't have the same sex drive anymore, they are just as you say and are "whipped" to the point they don't complain about not getting it enough.

I'm 30 years old, been married 9.5 years, and if I had to go a few weeks without sex, I would start going crazy too.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I am 42. 3 times a week is the minimum I could live with. If it were only twice per week, I would put up with it and grumble, but I would be gone within a year.

If I had to go a month - it would not be happening the next month - some other sucker would have to replace me  

I did not sign up to monogamy to be celibate. I can do that on my own. If a woman wants me on an exclusive basis, she has to give me a reason to "forsake all others". What your wife is saying about the men being "happy with this arrangement" sounds like BS to me. Have you tried speaking direct to the men she is referring to? Are they allowed to speak to strangers? "P***y whipped" don't even get close.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know how I got stuck with one of those guys that doesn't want it all the time- thank goodness I have a better chance of finding someone that needs it all the time then someone like my ex... women have needs too... it's been way too long... I need to stop reading the post in this section  I'll go crazy


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

You are not crazy, someone is full of you know what! 


When dh and I dated the first three years it was nearly daily, if we were in the same time zone :smthumbup: He was 33 and I was 27 when we started dating. We have very well matched sex drives; has been one of the high points of our marriage, .
Years 1-5; 4-6 times a week 
Years 6-10; 3-4 times a week.
Years 11-17; 2-3 times a week. 
Years 18-24 (now) maybe once a month? ; he'd _like_ about twice a week, but he has vascular issues , and he is still out of town half the month, so it makes timing rather a factor. 

He is 60 I am 53.

I'd like about 3 days a week in a perfect world. 

Not related to the vascular issues he has, I am working on several resentment issues that have piled up in the last 5-6 years. 

It is all I can do not to go find a lover somewhere, but am simply not going to fold to that weakness.

So, me and my shadow are about it 2-3 times a week.  I keep thinking: what a waste.  Because there are times I just want to kcuf the lleh tuo fo mih.


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

after 4 yrs of marriage.I had to go 3 yrs with out it. After having it 7 days a week multiple times a day. Not sure how or why it happened. Was able to correct that issue and now get it anytime
i wanted it witch is basically everyday.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

jivey said:


> after 4 yrs of marriage.I had to go 3 yrs with out it. After having it 7 days a week multiple times a day. Not sure how or why it happened. Was able to correct that issue and now get it anytime
> i wanted it witch is basically everyday.


This is very interesting... even if you're not sure what caused it, could you explain how you fixed it?


----------

